# VFR/CFR toggle request



## Jamboduck (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm hoping that a VFR/CFR toggle could be added as an option in OBSMP like the CFR option exists in the original version of OBS. Even if it has to be an advanced or ini/hidden option. VFR is the only way I can get perfectly smooth recordings with no duplicate frames, which I have with OBS but I'd like to move on to OBSMP with it's faster preview, color format options and not forcing BT.601 at SD resolutions. Is there already a method to use VFR in OBSMP that I don't know of?


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

VFR was only in the original OBS for a relatively short time.  At a certain point, I changed it to permanantly use constant framerate.  Although there is a "Use CFR" option in advanced, it currently doesn't do anything except change the actual setting in x264 to variable framerate.  It still however outputs at a completely constant framerate.

The multiplatform no longer duplicates frames for no reason (in comparison to the original OBS where it could), if you are duplicating frames it means that a source is taking too long to render, or your settings are causing skipped frames.

Think you could show us a log of your issues?


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 16, 2015)

Video editors also tend to have a very hard time dealing with variable frame rate videos.


----------



## Jamboduck (Jul 16, 2015)

I made some somewhat low quality samples, and included the log files for each. They're 60 fps.

OBS VFR: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-MI3kokT0flYl9scGhqY0RlOEU/view?usp=sharing

OBS CFR: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-MI3kokT0flMm1QTUsyZ1RpNWs/view?usp=sharing

OBSMP: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-MI3kokT0flVnRtX1owMWJDdWc/view?usp=sharing

I'm totally willing to accept it could be something other than CFR, I just don't know what else is left for it to be. I've tried different thread counts, non lossless low quality encoding, VCE (that build of OBS that supports it), different resolutions and scalers, fullscreen/borderless/windowed, vsync on/off, Afterburner on/off, AMD powerplay on/off, every other piece of software on/off, Windows 10 and 8.1, IGPU turned off.. and whatever I've forgotten. The stutter from the duplicate frames was driving me bonkers and just yesterday I finally noticed it seemed to be CFR.

Oh, these were written out at around 220 mbps and to a SSD. The game itself ran the same between all these, only the recorded fluidity is different.

I also have this stutter when recording in OBS at 60 fps from my ExtremeCap U3. I think it's because it wants 59.94 fps and OBS only seems to allow 60, because I tested it a bit in OBSMP at 59.94 and it seemed to be okay. I haven't tested that much though. 59.94 fps in OBSMP doesn't fix my PC capture stutter. I haven't tested the U3 with VFR in OBS to see if that works. Just thought it worth mentioning what I've seen with that.


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Hm, well it does seem to be different in your videos, which is interesting.  The original version of OBS just basically changes a single encoder setting, the frame playback and framerate is still completely unchanged even in that version, so maybe that encoder setting does something that makes it decode differently.  I could throw that setting in to OBS MP as well, I suppose it would be no harm.  Thank you for the videos, though.  I should investigate this further to see if that encoder setting is indeed causing a difference.

By the way, do you have enough space on your hard drive to test out lossless recording?  Maybe you could test this in FFmpeg recording output with huffyuv encoding on an AVI file and see what results you get there.  It'll be a huge recording file so you probably can't record longer than you've already recorded.  It'll eat up gigs in no time, but may be worth the test.  (Oh wait, might not want to do this on an SSD though, fair warning)


----------



## Jamboduck (Jul 16, 2015)

It's got plenty of life left on it so it'd be no worry. I've not used ffmpeg before but I should be fine to try it out. I can't right now though but maybe later or tomorrow. If it's a replacement for that, I've already used dxtory with various lossless codecs as well as afterburner with them too. I don't have that option in fraps but it's fine with its own codec too. In dxtory I've used magicyuv, UT video, x264vfw in lossless mode and lagarith. In afterburner I've used NV12, x264vfw in lossless mode, magicyuv and.. maybe UT again. I forget. All those work fine as far as fluidity but I've wanted to move on to OBS cause I really like it's performance, flexibility and features. Those OBS tests there were in x264s lossless mode too actually. Highest I've ran on bitrate I've written out at was.. 1700, or maybe 2200 mbps. Those were still fluid so I think I've got enough room on writing speed at least since the ones I've done in OBS have been 170-770ish.

Forgot to add I've tried xsplit a few times and I also have this duplicate frame problem in it. I didn't test xsplit much beyond that when I saw the same stutter cause I don't really like it.


----------



## Jamboduck (Jul 17, 2015)

I gave ffmpeg with huffyuv a try. Made another video of the same length and stepped through it. All frames are unique without any duplicates or skips.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

Okay, as I suspected.  The variable framerate option is added and will be available in the next version.


----------



## Jamboduck (Jul 22, 2015)

Seems that it will. Thank you. =)


----------

